# keyboard videos



## siddarthk

Please look up "Siddarth Krishnan keyboard" on youtube watch and comment. 

The different songs I know are:
1) Vatapi
2) Telisi Rama
3) Pandit Ravi's composition
4) Vasantha Raga: Ninu Kori
5) smarasa sama dhana
6) Gethaduniku
7)alei payuthe
8)Nagu momu
9)English Note(Some what)
10) Song for Dr.Harish.
11) Kourou indram illae
12) Chalamae
13)another song from the movie aleipayuthey
14)Raghu Vamsa Sudha
15)Chinnun Girl Kiliye
16) The other Ninu Kori
17) Sri Varalakshmi


----------



## siddarthk

Also, please recommend me any gurus or any companies for promotion. I strive to become a professional keyboard player.


----------



## Pugg

Provide us with a link I would say.


----------



## siddarthk

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMEWIVRNzTujmU3C5db6VvA is the link to my channel. Please watch all the videos on youtube.


----------

